# Cannabis - Worst Pot Trip Of My Life - Bad Trip



## jfromcali32

this happened when i was a teenager back in 1993. i still remember it like t was yesterday. i was 15 years old and had only smoked pot a few times before. i had just moved to my dad's house and his girlfriend was a total pothead. so the first day i move there i ask his girlfirend if i could smoke some pot. she says yeah. so in the morning we smoke a joint. it doesnt do much to me. then a few hours later we go down to the beach and score some weed. we smoke it right there on the beach, hidden of course. again it doesn't do much to me. then around 7pm a guy comes around our pad with some pot. this was my 3rd time smoking that day and i was a newby. so this last joint i say screw it and went balls out. took like 10 long hits of it. then i had the munchies bad. my moms girlfriend makes us quessadillas to eat. and everything is funny as hell, i laughing at everything. then the pot guy leaves and its just me and her in the living room. my dad is asleep in the back. well around 8pm i go lay down and start to fall asleep in front of the tv. i nod off and suddenly i'm in a time warp going a million miles per hour through the galaxy (ever see that movie STARGATE). then i get up and something is definitaely wrong. its like i wasn't there. time has slowed down to a crawl, a minute seemed like 2 life times. getting deja vu like a mtherfcker. everything happening 1,000 times over and over and over. i began freaking. i go into the bathroom and suddenly its like i'm being flushed down the toilet. then i realize that i don't exist. life as we know it isn't. i'm and eveything is "nothing". then i'm in another universe 1,000,000,000,000 miles a way from earth. my mind and body ain't one. they have split up. my moms girlfriend tries calming me down to no avail, i yell to her to call 911. i have visions of me in straightjacket in a psych ward at the hospital. she decides not to call 911, instead gives me cold medicine to make me drowsy. she goes and wakes my dad in the back room. i lay down on the couch and my dad comes out and tries to calm me. and as he is, he begins turning into a horned devil about to engulf me in his evil. then everything goes black black black. all together this "bad trip" lasted about 30 minutes. i wake up 2 hours later and am a bit better and i'm off to sleep again. then i wake up the next day fine trying not to think about the previous night to hell.

substancecode_marijuana
explevel_inexperienced
roacode_smoked
roacode_inhaled
exptype_negative
exptype_difficult
exptype_disaster


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

sounds like you had more than weed. maybe she slipped you some lsd. or maybe it was a dream.


----------



## RhythmSpring

pot can be hallucinogenic.


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

yea it can, but not full on lsd trips for 30 mins! you might see a shadow or sumthin. idk hard to believe.


----------



## RedRum OG

lsd trips for 30 minutes...? definitley wasnt lsd then


----------



## slimvictor

Sounds like a crazy experience. 
Did you ever smoke weed again?

It most definitely does NOT sound like there is any reason to believe that your pot was necessarily laced to me.
People's reactions to marijuana vary tremendously, and beginners (or anyone) who smoke too much can often have extremely intense experiences, like what you describe here.
As it says on Erowid reports that claim to be reports of "laced" weed:

"Some authors report suspicions that their cannabis has been 'laced' (adulterated). While this is possible, readers should be aware that idiosyncratic response to the effects of cannabis (usually higher doses) can lead some users to presume their cannabis has been 'laced'. " 

For more crazy first-time experiences, see
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=14584
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=15999
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=19046
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=18895


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Just sound like an intense weed trip...has happened to me a few times.


----------



## pkt

what the hell is a pot trip ?


----------



## scottd420

Wow, that is pretty crazy. I'm glad you are okay and didn't end up calling 911. I've always wanted more profound and intense effects from sativa strains--well all strains in general, but that sounds a bit too intense. Just curious, do you still smoke at all?


----------



## jfromcali32

lostsoul.On.E said:


> sounds like you had more than weed. maybe she slipped you some lsd. or maybe it was a dream.




it definitely wasn't a dream


----------



## AfterGlow

I've has some pretty mind blowing experiences just from smoking weed.   Eventually they became more and more paranoid and scary over the years so I quit.  It's just doesn't give me enjoyment anymore.   As much as pot is not physically harmful and can relax most people and make them feel good, it can also give some people a bad reaction and scare the shit out of you.  In that regard, it's much like alcohol, just not as toxic.  Some people can drink and feel wonderful.  Others get sick and suffer bad hangovers.


----------



## ectolysergic

cannabis has an altogether different effect on me at times than it used to when i was much younger. at times it can take me so very deep. it's because of this that i find it a very powerful and very valuable tool for meditative purposes and for introspection. hardly a social or recreational substance for me much anymore (unless i am very aware of how much i am letting myself smoke)


----------



## deweyf

jfromcali32 said:


> this happened when i was a teenager back in 1993. i still remember it like t was yesterday. i was 15 years old and had only smoked pot a few times before. i had just moved to my dad's house and his girlfriend was a total pothead. so the first day i move there i ask his girlfirend if i could smoke some pot. she says yeah. so in the morning we smoke a joint. it doesnt do much to me. then a few hours later we go down to the beach and score some weed. we smoke it right there on the beach, hidden of course. again it doesn't do much to me. then around 7pm a guy comes around our pad with some pot. this was my 3rd time smoking that day and i was a newby. so this last joint i say screw it and went balls out. took like 10 long hits of it. then i had the munchies bad. my moms girlfriend makes us quessadillas to eat. and everything is funny as hell, i laughing at everything. then the pot guy leaves and its just me and her in the living room. my dad is asleep in the back. well around 8pm i go lay down and start to fall asleep in front of the tv. i nod off and suddenly i'm in a time warp going a million miles per hour through the galaxy (ever see that movie STARGATE). then i get up and something is definitaely wrong. its like i wasn't there. time has slowed down to a crawl, a minute seemed like 2 life times. getting deja vu like a mtherfcker. everything happening 1,000 times over and over and over. i began freaking. i go into the bathroom and suddenly its like i'm being flushed down the toilet. then i realize that i don't exist. life as we know it isn't. i'm and eveything is "nothing". then i'm in another universe 1,000,000,000,000 miles a way from earth. my mind and body ain't one. they have split up. my moms girlfriend tries calming me down to no avail, i yell to her to call 911. i have visions of me in straightjacket in a psych ward at the hospital. she decides not to call 911, instead gives me cold medicine to make me drowsy. she goes and wakes my dad in the back room. i lay down on the couch and my dad comes out and tries to calm me. and as he is, he begins turning into a horned devil about to engulf me in his evil. then everything goes black black black. all together this "bad trip" lasted about 30 minutes. i wake up 2 hours later and am a bit better and i'm off to sleep again. then i wake up the next day fine trying not to think about the previous night to hell.



hate to make light of your bad time but sign me up for some of that stuff. hope all is better now


----------



## marley

Pot scares the fuck out of me. I don't visually trip out, but extreme paranoia and anxiety. Its absolutely horrible. First time I smoked a couple of cones, my body went entirely numb, I couldn't feel myself breathing, or my heart beating. I thought I was having some sort of allergic reaction. I was telling my friends to call an ambulance because I was dying.

Quite embarassing when i think about it now, but at the time I was certain I was dead. 

I regularly use MDMA/MDEA, DMT, LSD, and Psilocybin...heck I'm even able to smoke synthetic cannibanoids like JWH-018. Its laughable how comfortable I am breaking through on DMT. But for whatever reason, THC tears me apart. It really bugs me when people advocate how safe it is - for 90% of the population I'm sure it is...not for me.


----------



## leiphos

jfromcali32 said:


> it definitely wasn't a dream



The brain interprets your dreams the same way it interprets your waking life. In our minds, they are one in the same.


----------



## Metaphysikz

when i was a kid some older guy smoked me on a spliff and i got so high i was seeing shit and everything was starting to flash, i got so dizzy i puked! while i was puking the fucker told me it was laced with rat poision and started to laugh....i started feeling normal again after puking but i was so pissed off i tackled the guy and rolled him into my puke lol


----------



## THRILL

*is it ur mom's girlfriend? im confused.. why was ur dad there?*


----------



## solokatz

lol sounds crazy.

one time when I first started smoking I took a fat chronic rip out of my friends infamous "16" bong. I walked home and was seeing/hearing some cool stuff (but at the time I was scared shitless). The only way I can describe it is I heard this guy with a deep ass voice singing "Bum bum bum bum". And when I closed my eyes I saw a rubber cartoon version of myself flopping around and dancing to it LOL


----------



## jfromcali32

THRILL said:


> *is it ur mom's girlfriend? im confused.. why was ur dad there?*




no, it was my dad's girlfriend


----------



## bang that shit

pkt said:


> what the hell is a pot trip ?



when i first read it as like a trip or drive to get some pot. and u got busted or something... then i saw it was trip reports


----------



## socalBUD

I'm a daily smoker. I've had one such major experience with weed when I went to community college. One day I was at school and some guys were like hey you wanna throw down 5 bucks for a blunt? Of course, I obliged not knowing what I was getting into. So 2 guys, a girl who wasn't smoking, and I went across the street to the regular smoke spot behind this pool hall. I ended up rolling the blunt which made me a little nervous bc I didn't know these guys very well and I wanted to do well. I ended up rolling a real nice blunt of some straight chronic. Anyway there were only 3 of us smoking this blunt so I knew we were gonna get REAL high, but I didn't know how high...My first rip is nice and clean and before I know it, it's right back around to me, big puff again, and before exhaling this second rip, I know I'm about to get straight jacked, as I can already feel my body getting a real strong buzz. That was before exhaling the second hit mind you. It comes around another 2 or 3 times and by this time I'm for sure ripped. No question, no doubt. I just burst out laughing looking off into the distance. When the end of the blunt came around, I was at the "I'm so high right now and it's only been 3 minutes since we sparked this blunt and I know I won't get a better high from smoking more but what the hell who likes to waste weed?" stage. So what the hell, I took another rip and the blunt was kicked. We started talking about music and one guy asked me what type of music I listened to. When fishing around my head for the answer, I was dazed and slow to respond, and as I was answering I somehow felt paranoid that my answers would be ridiculed and misunderstood. It was a weird manifestation of paranoia-induced self consciousness. For some reason I was scared that both guys and the girl could tell I was super ripped and everyone was kind of giggling and I slipped further into the paranoia. We headed back to school and as we were waiting for the light to turn so that we could cross the street, the other three were talking and for some reason I thought they were talking about me being gay or something. We crossed the street and approached school. It was around noon and school was bustling with students, all of whom I assumed just KNEW I was high when they saw/looked at me. The school also has many cops patrolling on scooters and when I saw two of them together, I just looked away and started walking as fast as I could towards the area where I usually hang out. One of my friends was sitting in a circle of people in the quad, under a tree and I approached her. First thing she says to me is, "You look faaded!" And I can't deny of course, that yes I was high out of my mind. I was in a realm that marijuana had never taken me. Not as far as strength necessarily, but I had never been that paranoid/self conscious. I sat down next to her as she was studying with some people and I couldn't ease into the situation. I was just on a totally different wavelength. It's been about 15-20 mins now since I smoked and I'm starting to TRIP. I had done shrooms 3 times prior to this experience, and let me tell you, this bud was approaching that realm. Visual distortions, textures changing, extreme thoughts, an unnerving feeling, and a strong sense of losing touch with reality. As class was letting out, I thought that everyone coming outside could just tell that I was high. Point blank, automatically. Of course they couldn't, but it reaaaly felt like they could. Anyway, I just got so uncomfortable being at school, that I hopped the rail and booked it home. This is the only time out of thousands that something like this has ever happened while using marijuana, but as you can see, it definitely stands out in my memory. I think that just like any other substance, weed must be respected, and next time you think about smoking more just for the sake of it, you better think twice. (Especially with people you aren't great friends with)


----------



## hoopyfrood

^ I always think people are talking about me when I'm stoned.  Alwaaays socially paranoid.


----------



## wreckless2009

I've had a couple of bad experience with pot too.


----------



## skeettls

Weed can be way tripppy I've come to realize, but that's its beauty.
Even among heavy dosage you can still have a few crazy trips here and there depending on the type


----------



## badtrip

I had a very similar, but worse experience two nights ago and have been googling all day and have not found a case as severe as mine.  I was out at a party and had about 4 or 5 drinks, and smoked a few puffs of hookah.  All in all i was just pretty tipsy.  I was in the kitchen as some guys were making a 2 litre bottle gravity bong, and roasted 2 bowls immediately in it.  I asked what the hell that was, and naturally I was granted the candidate for the first hit, since I never have tried it before.  Now I've only smoked weed a few times in my life, and the worst I've ever heard of getting too high is someone just passing out.  I've been very high one other time in my life and just passed out and was hyper aware of all my senses for a couple hours, while being half passed out.

This time was a whole different story.  Immediately after blowing the smoke out, I knew something was wrong.  I immediately started to feel dizzy and not quite right. Within 2 minutes everything became extremely hazy, and I started to tweak out, my friend trying to calm me down and say I was just really high.  I said okay, I'll be fine I just need to sleep.  What happned next after I went upstairs, something set me off and suddenly I started to spaz out upstairs.  I was tripping so hard I thought I had just killed myself and for the following 5 hours, I WAS dead, and spiraling through hell, occasionally coming back to reality just as a tease before sucking me back into what I remember being the most excruciating, never ending pain.  Anybody that came to talk to me looked like a demon from hell and it only got worse.  I started screaming and becoming very aggressive and saying things that people thought I was possessed (I am a very chill guy normally and even when heavily intoxicated of just beer, will never get violent)  I hardly remember most of it, I just knew that I was dead, and saw my whole life play out like a movie and I continued to spiral down into hell.  I thought my whole life was just a joke because I was actually in hell, and my life never even existed.  After about 5 hours of this I fell asleep for maybe an hour after having the peak of my attacks where I thought I hit rock bottom of the pits of hell and saw the face of satan laughing at me as I writhered in pain.  When I finally woke, the bathroom light immediately switched off and I was sitting in a pitch black room.  I knew either I was completely dead now, or that I finally returned from the trip.  I fumbled to the lightswitch and once it turned on, I sat there wondering if it were real or not.  I walked over to the couch and passed out for a few more hours and when I woke and couldn't find my house keys, I started to trip again (with that over-analytical effect of weed) thinking that I wasn't really back or alive and how perfectly wrong everything was in my life at that moment for me to really exist.  I drove over to my best friends house and was talking with him and his wife and was still tripping mentally (no longer visually).  I couldn't comprehend reality and was just waiting for to snap back into the hellish trip just like it happened the night before where I would come back to reality for moments then get sucked back out.  My friend drove me back to my place and the whole rest of the day was a haze, and I was tripping all day, still unsure if I was alive or not.  I was questioning everything about my entire life until I finally came out of it today, almost 36 hours later.  Things finally make sense and I realize I am most surely alive.

Now, my friend from the party was almost positive that it was not laced weed, just very potent, and enhanced efficiency with the gravity bong.  Perhaps I was just hallucinating and tripping really bad, the weed was laced, or possibly with the combination I had, experienced a near death experience.  I have no idea, all I know is that it was truly the most frightening experience of my life, and one I hope never to have again.  I left out a lot of the other things i thought and felt but I could probably write a book on the ordeal.  None of this is made up, and according to the other people there, it was worse than I have described it.  So either I had tho worst weed trip of anyone in the world, or I have yet to come across a similar story.  Either way, maybe you guys will at least enjoy my story hah!


----------



## MescalitoBandito

Drinking tends to greatly magnify certain aspects of THC... Everyone knows about the spins, but combine that with very little tolerance and experience with weed and your night is fucked.  Nothing like projectile vomiting to make a bad trip worse...


----------



## rey21

Yes, I have complete faith that you're telling the truth. 
My first ever proper weed experience I was having these blackouts that felt like about a minute each, I would have dreams of me spinning around on stage sitting down with a large audience watching me from the darkness (these blackouts only lasted the length of each blink of my eyes). It was about 10 minutes into it and it felt like it was 7 hours.
Just the other day I was walking around town stoned and I felt a dead girl scream and run towards me before grabbing me to pull me away from the road - making me jump, and feel like a complete moron for freaking out in public when nothing happened.
Other times (vaporizing fairly small amounts of ganja) I had heard full walking and seen a white ghost walk past the bathroom.
I can trip out hard from weed, and I love it to death.

The secret is to know you're safe and it'll go away soon enough. Ghosts can't physically harm you. Fear also doesn't freak me out (as weird as that sounds). Fear (anxiety, paranoia and adrenaline) itself is just another drug to wade through and experience.


----------



## Tweeked|For|42O

insanity


----------



## tannerdanger3

hoopyfrood said:


> ^ I always think people are talking about me when I'm stoned.  Alwaaays socially paranoid.




same. it causes me sometimes not to talk at all for fear of being judged. which of course sometimes makes peple judge me. i only do it with close friends or on e because of thta


----------



## badtrip

So its been three and a half months since my bad "marajuana trip" experience.  I was out with some people last night, and had three shots, went to a club for about 3 hours, and got back to the house about 4 hours after I had drank.  Never once did I even feel tipsy, and with the time that had passed, I most surely was sobered up nearly entirely.  We went back to the house and they got out a water bong.  Since my last experience was with a gravity bong, and I've smoked once or twice out of a regular bong (multiple hits) I figured I could take a single hit.  So I took about a half hit, and didn't even clear the chamber.  After about 20 minutes suddenly I started feeling a bit sketched out.  I started getting really paranoid, and having intense recurring thoughts of the last trip, and I started panicking wondering how I got that high again off of a small hit.  I was walking around and some everyone was talking in the kitchen and I started to get paranoid and decided, based on what happened the last time, I needed to just get away from everyone to avoid another bad situation.  I got in my car and started to drive home.  What should have been a 10 minute drive lasted for what seemed an hour, I was the only one on the road, just miles and miles of green lights, and every time I thought I was almost near, I wasn't even close yet.  I was paranoid about hitting someone and getting pulled over by a cop.  I kept re-assuring myself that it was just a bad trip and if i just stopped trying to figure out what was going on and analyzing it, I kept feeling less and less high.

I then broke down again, called both of my parents at 4 in the morning, and basically completely told them everything in my life that they didn't know about (not that i do much of anything bad really) and told them I was super high (I've been living by myself for over a year across the country from them).  I told them all the things that I have done that stressed me out and everything, and they were sounding super worried.  In the morning, my dad called and said I was sounding near-suicidal, which makes no sense, because I never get suicidal thoughts, although I was having a hard time aligning what they said I was saying vs what I remembered.  Long story short, I guess I have a better relationship with my parents, but I am giving up weed for ever.  I know it may have been just two bad trips, but its a miracle I'm alive right now from the drive home alone, and if I was really breaking down as bad as they made it sound like i was.  I had to keep checking my phone every few minutes to make sure time was still moving, and at times i would think minutes had passed, and it was still on the same minute.  I even thought time was going to start going in reverse, but I just kept telling myself that that didn't actually make sense, and things would straighten out in time.

I don't know how I could have had such a bad trip again off of such a single hit off a bong, and I'm pretty sure this wasn't laced either, but if it wasn't some sort of sign that I'm just not made to smoke weed, I don't know what is!


----------



## emperorofusa

lostsoul.On.E said:


> sounds like you had more than weed. maybe she slipped you some lsd. or maybe it was a dream.



It's also possible that the cannabis triggered an underlying mental health issue. The hallucinations, delusions and thought processes that he describes are reminiscent of a psychotic episode related to schizoaffective disorder or schizophrenia. Cannabis is notorious for exasperating underlying mental health issues and amplifying existing symptoms. Based off of around 10 years experience of interacting with persons suffering from mental illness, the OP's experiences seem typical of persons with mental health diagnoses who smoke cannabis.


----------



## badtrip

emperorofusa said:


> It's also possible that the cannabis triggered an underlying mental health issue. The hallucinations, delusions and thought processes that he describes are reminiscent of a psychotic episode related to schizoaffective disorder or schizophrenia. Cannabis is notorious for exasperating underlying mental health issues and amplifying existing symptoms. Based off of around 10 years experience of interacting with persons suffering from mental illness, the OP's experiences seem typical of persons with mental health diagnoses who smoke cannabis.



I'm interested in where you got this information.  From what I've read on psychiatric researches is that people who smoke marijuana regularly are more likely to have mental health disorders later in life.  Out of personal experience, I have a very good ability to control myself and think rationally, but now even under small doses of marijuana, I can't control myself, I can't think rationally whatsover, I get insanely paranoid even though I have nothing to be paranoid about.  And my brain overanalyzes EVERYTHING I see or feel to the point where none of it makes any real sense whatsoever.  I don't think weed necessarily will bring out any hints of a mental disorder, as weed itself inhibits normal brain activity.  I don't know for sure, but from personal experience I can say that weed has very negative effects on me, and I can't smoke it, but when sober, I'm totally normal.


----------



## my-high-life

i also had a bad experience with weed last time i smoked. It was terrible, I'm 16 and i was at my bf house, we were on the balcony with his friend. The curtains were halfway down so his friend could take a watch while we blazed. I was in my fourth hit when his mom walks into the room, his friend is telling us but it took us a few seconds to understand he wasn't joking. When her feet are visible through the curtains we freak out and my boyfriend tosses the bong out of the window, it lands god-knows-where but fortunately not on the covered pool. We had cigarretes in our hands and pretended to be smoking that and his mom opens the balcony door and starts accusing my bf of liar because he told he quitted smoking. We were just hoping she would close the door. By that moment i start laughing at my friend describing how close that was but then she barges into the room again and calls for me, i start shaking, my eyes are red and i look like a mess, i was a beginner so i didn't know how to fake my high. I say that i'll be right there and run to the bathroom, wash my face, nose, hands, and by that moment i was trembling so bad. I was paranoid, i left the bathroom shaking and started talking really fast, I felt cold and it was just terrible. I don't know why i reacted this way, maybe because i was a beginner but I spent the next 2 hours trembling on a sunday at my bf house, it was already midnight and by now I'm pretty sure his family hates me for "influenced" my bf back to cigarets even though i was kind of influenced by him. It was terrible to feel so scared, i had dreams of my mom finding out through urine test and of my stepdad smelling the weed because of my hair when i got home. I just hoped i would have the amazing experience people who love weed have.


----------



## dopemaster

Gee whiz kids are so weird about smoking pot.  Yeah it has mild halucinogenic properties, but the main cause for bad experiences seem to center around worying about parents finding out about marijuana usage.  When my parents asked me if I was smoking pot I usually said yeah what of it.  If you are so worried about geting caught I suggest you wait till your an adult or stop worrying as the whole point of smoking pot is to not worry.  Its not some grand majic thing.  Honestly it likes most drugs and life, which is that it is what you make of it.


----------



## travtheboss

Yes I have experienced that before and it was exactly the same...it felt like nothing existed and you are just a nothing....it feels like u are in hell and u never coming out,I hated it and I almost killed myself when I was experiencing the trip.


----------



## loumacari

It seems crazy that people who experience these bad pot 'trips' smoke it again. If something so clearly doesn't agree with you why carry on. It's like being allergic to nuts but still eating them because other people say their nice....


----------



## BadWeedTrip

badtrip said:


> I had a very similar, but worse experience two nights ago and have been googling all day and have not found a case as severe as mine.  I was out at a party and had about 4 or 5 drinks, and smoked a few puffs of hookah.  All in all i was just pretty tipsy.  I was in the kitchen as some guys were making a 2 litre bottle gravity bong, and roasted 2 bowls immediately in it.  I asked what the hell that was, and naturally I was granted the candidate for the first hit, since I never have tried it before.  Now I've only smoked weed a few times in my life, and the worst I've ever heard of getting too high is someone just passing out.  I've been very high one other time in my life and just passed out and was hyper aware of all my senses for a couple hours, while being half passed out.
> 
> This time was a whole different story.  Immediately after blowing the smoke out, I knew something was wrong.  I immediately started to feel dizzy and not quite right. Within 2 minutes everything became extremely hazy, and I started to tweak out, my friend trying to calm me down and say I was just really high.  I said okay, I'll be fine I just need to sleep.  What happned next after I went upstairs, something set me off and suddenly I started to spaz out upstairs.  I was tripping so hard I thought I had just killed myself and for the following 5 hours, I WAS dead, and spiraling through hell, occasionally coming back to reality just as a tease before sucking me back into what I remember being the most excruciating, never ending pain.  Anybody that came to talk to me looked like a demon from hell and it only got worse.  I started screaming and becoming very aggressive and saying things that people thought I was possessed (I am a very chill guy normally and even when heavily intoxicated of just beer, will never get violent)  I hardly remember most of it, I just knew that I was dead, and saw my whole life play out like a movie and I continued to spiral down into hell.  I thought my whole life was just a joke because I was actually in hell, and my life never even existed.  After about 5 hours of this I fell asleep for maybe an hour after having the peak of my attacks where I thought I hit rock bottom of the pits of hell and saw the face of satan laughing at me as I writhered in pain.  When I finally woke, the bathroom light immediately switched off and I was sitting in a pitch black room.  I knew either I was completely dead now, or that I finally returned from the trip.  I fumbled to the lightswitch and once it turned on, I sat there wondering if it were real or not.  I walked over to the couch and passed out for a few more hours and when I woke and couldn't find my house keys, I started to trip again (with that over-analytical effect of weed) thinking that I wasn't really back or alive and how perfectly wrong everything was in my life at that moment for me to really exist.  I drove over to my best friends house and was talking with him and his wife and was still tripping mentally (no longer visually).  I couldn't comprehend reality and was just waiting for to snap back into the hellish trip just like it happened the night before where I would come back to reality for moments then get sucked back out.  My friend drove me back to my place and the whole rest of the day was a haze, and I was tripping all day, still unsure if I was alive or not.  I was questioning everything about my entire life until I finally came out of it today, almost 36 hours later.  Things finally make sense and I realize I am most surely alive.
> 
> Now, my friend from the party was almost positive that it was not laced weed, just very potent, and enhanced efficiency with the gravity bong.  Perhaps I was just hallucinating and tripping really bad, the weed was laced, or possibly with the combination I had, experienced a near death experience.  I have no idea, all I know is that it was truly the most frightening experience of my life, and one I hope never to have again.  I left out a lot of the other things i thought and felt but I could probably write a book on the ordeal.  None of this is made up, and according to the other people there, it was worse than I have described it.  So either I had tho worst weed trip of anyone in the world, or I have yet to come across a similar story.  Either way, maybe you guys will at least enjoy my story hah!



This same shit happened to me bro. Minus the devil face, our stories are almost identical. I was just falling through what i thought was hell and my life was a joke. The thing is, its been almost a month and im still freaking out and getting flashbacks. Im still not sure life is real. I don't know what to do. Will this ever go away? I keep telling people but no one seems to understand. They just look at me like im some crazy pot head but im not. It was only like the 4th time ive ever smoked. Its really driven me crazy and i need help.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

I've never had a bad high or a "Trip" on weed. I usually just get the regular head or body high or both. I've never hallucinated, I just giggle and think and space out. I'm sorry you experienced this, however I think it may have been the state of mind you were in before you smoked it, if not it may have been laced. If you go into smoking weed with a negative mindset, chances are you may not enjoy it as much as if you go into it like "Yeah, this is gonna make me feel good. I'm gonna have a good time."


----------



## Fcoffin

jfromcali32 said:


> this happened when i was a teenager back in 1993. i still remember it like t was yesterday. i was 15 years old and had only smoked pot a few times before. i had just moved to my dad's house and his girlfriend was a total pothead. so the first day i move there i ask his girlfirend if i could smoke some pot. she says yeah. so in the morning we smoke a joint. it doesnt do much to me. then a few hours later we go down to the beach and score some weed. we smoke it right there on the beach, hidden of course. again it doesn't do much to me. then around 7pm a guy comes around our pad with some pot. this was my 3rd time smoking that day and i was a newby. so this last joint i say screw it and went balls out. took like 10 long hits of it. then i had the munchies bad. my moms girlfriend makes us quessadillas to eat. and everything is funny as hell, i laughing at everything. then the pot guy leaves and its just me and her in the living room. my dad is asleep in the back. well around 8pm i go lay down and start to fall asleep in front of the tv. i nod off and suddenly i'm in a time warp going a million miles per hour through the galaxy (ever see that movie STARGATE). then i get up and something is definitaely wrong. its like i wasn't there. time has slowed down to a crawl, a minute seemed like 2 life times. getting deja vu like a mtherfcker. everything happening 1,000 times over and over and over. i began freaking. i go into the bathroom and suddenly its like i'm being flushed down the toilet. then i realize that i don't exist. life as we know it isn't. i'm and eveything is "nothing". then i'm in another universe 1,000,000,000,000 miles a way from earth. my mind and body ain't one. they have split up. my moms girlfriend tries calming me down to no avail, i yell to her to call 911. i have visions of me in straightjacket in a psych ward at the hospital. she decides not to call 911, instead gives me cold medicine to make me drowsy. she goes and wakes my dad in the back room. i lay down on the couch and my dad comes out and tries to calm me. and as he is, he begins turning into a horned devil about to engulf me in his evil. then everything goes black black black. all together this "bad trip" lasted about 30 minutes. i wake up 2 hours later and am a bit better and i'm off to sleep again. then i wake up the next day fine trying not to think about the previous night to hell.



Did you ever have this experience again? Did it cause later anxiety? When all this was occurring in your mind did your body do crazy out of control things like run or scream or babble?


----------



## Asante

Well if this is the worst bad trip you ever had and its all the way in 1993 then cheers mate, really. Whatever is your worst is your worst so I'm not putting you down but my worst was an accidental overdose of 300mg oral MDPV (they gave me the wrong RC), and it involved a wild trip in a speeding ambulance, and lying on a stretcher in the ER, hyperventilating with all my might,  holding my fathers hand while pissing myself and saying my goodbyes to him and begging the doctor to sedate me unconscious even if that meant it would kill me, to deliver me from the onslaught of inhuman suffering. He refused, and I lived, to the amazement of all involved. That was in 2011, I still cringe physically when I think back about it, about the intensity of the anguish but especially about what I put my father and his second wife through. My dad said: "never in my life have I seen someone so afraid" and hes been in the military and seen people die. I don't care about the humiliation of peeing like a fountain on the stretcher and the nurses having to constantly change my sheets. I could afford to announce I had to pee, or spend energy on peeing in the designated bottle, I was hyperventilating for hours with all my strength and every speck of my consciousness was focussed on making me SURVIVE IT. Every bit of my Ki was focussed on making me survive, I willingly let my urine flow as nothing else mattered than making it out of that ER room alive.  You should know, I am a heart patient who had a majhor heart attack and who is on pills and who by error of my RC merchant took 300mg of MXE to the dome - after a 24 hour binge on half a gram of 6-APB, and I LIVED. THANK YOU JESUS. During the 6-APB I felt so good that I let Jesus into my heart for the first time, and hours later that heart survived the equivalent of 60 cups of coffee in one gulp. That was my darkest hour, and it was nothing short of a miracle. If you're an atheist you probably shrug this off as coincidental, but I believe it is significant, it was my "conversion miracle". (I'm not a christian in the strict sense but I did deepen my sprituality on the binge before the OD.

The worst thing about your bad trip was fear itself. Fear is the biggest enemy you will face on this planet. You were tested in your half hour ordeal and you passed this test.  Do you feel in retrospect that the bad trip you had made you stronger?


----------



## crOOk

nono, guys. this can definitely happen. i've heard stories like this from numerous people before. unfortunately, that's not how pot ever affected me!

@Asante
Sounds like good times, eh?


----------



## Lady Codone

Man, that blows!  I've had "bad trips" on everything from acid to 2-FMA to 4-HO-MET, but nothing came close to my worst pot trips.  You truly feel like you're dying, which also happens with some psychedelics...but the anxiety is never as bad as pot for me.  With bad psych trips it's more like "Oh, so _this _is what dying feels like.  Bummer."  Too much weed is a one-way ticket to Hell.


----------



## Snakevillon

pkt said:


> what the hell is a pot trip ?



Lmao what I was thinkin exactly


----------



## vanillawhip

Super scary experience! Glad you're okay and well though. Unfortunately, bad trips stick with ya in your memory


----------



## Hammilton

The only bad trips I ever had were from weed.

The worst was the first time I got properly stoned.  I had tried it once before and this guy had absolutely beautiful nuggets, some of the best weed I have ever seen, and I took two rips off a large bong, completely clearing it both times.  All of a sudden I couldn't take it.  Time stopped.  I still remember my walk down the dorm hallway back to my room, it felt like a multi hour ordeal, and my vision was in strobe mode, and I felt like I was watching a movie from inside my head.  If I had known What to expect, it would have been awesome, but I was ill prepared.  Everything was off.  My buddy, who I really barely knew at that point was a nice guy and walked with me, and chilled watching aqua teen while I wondered if I was gonna die on my bed.  ATHF has always had strange sinister overtones since then.


----------



## Seb_24

That happened to me yesterday! Since I'm a newbie at cannabis yesterday I took like 15 long hits cuz I wanted to get really high but let me tell u it was the worst feeling in my life. At first I felt normal high but after like 5 minutes it hit me. I felt so bad my head felt nauseous. I had the munches right away so as I was pouring myself a bowl if chips I was like nope I can't do this. I went straight to my room and threw myself in the bed and tried to sleep but after a few minutes I got up to get that bowl of chips. Once I got to the kitchen I felt paranoid as fuck everything seemed to scare me I felt so much anxiety I couldn't even stand right my whole body was shaking and I remember trying to eat a cheeto and for some reason I got scared  to a new extreme level. I went straight to bed and lay there like if I were dead for like 3 hours when I got up it wasn't as bad but at least I could have tolerated it. Anyways I'm not so sure If I should do it again because it felt like a living hell I wasn't even aware of time...


----------



## Shaal

I've got strong hallucinations on weed as well on a few occasions, most times it was a bad trip, I had audio hallucinations (hearing other languages in my mother tongue), open-eyed visuals (morphing faces, stop-motion exactly like what is described on DXM, massive trails, etc.), very detailed 3D closed-eye visuals, time dilation... everytime it was on a very strong dose or in particular circumstances, like extreme physical fatigue.


----------



## steve022

That was not just weed, there was probably some PCP in that joint.  Not LSD, that wouldn't work to put it in a joint and the effects you describe also sound more like an extreme dissassociation than psychedelia.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's incredibly uncommon for PCP to be laced into weed, unless it's on purpose with people who are aware of it, because PCP costs extra money so there's no incentive for someone to do it and sell it to people unknowingly.  That's an urban legend for the most part, though of course it has happened.  But it usually happens when someone gets some on purpose and then shares it without telling their friends/smoking partners (because some people suck like that).  MANY people report these types of experiences from strong doses of marijuana, I have had incredibly powerful and at times frightening  experiences on weed, although my reaction was always "wow, I can't believe this is possible, I want to do it again!"

I used to have visual and audio hallucinations every time I smoked.  I would feel like I was falling through space at a million miles per hour and like I was buzzing with a violent energy.  My vision would strobe and frame and I would see an empty void behind the corners of my vision.  The visual hallucinations would include colored orbs, purple and other colored lines cross-crossing, and extreme visual snow.  The audio hallucinations would include peoples' voices (sounding like they were coming from the other room or across the house or something, I could sometimes make out what they were saying and sometimes not).  I'd have extremely weird and intense thoughts.  I loved all of this though, I thought it was so interesting even though it was sometimes a little hard to take.

The only time I really had bad experiences on weed was during a period of time a few months into heavily smoking, my first marijuana winter... for about a month I would always uncontrollably imagine being impaled or dismembered, and it was so vivid I would feel the sensations, without the pain.  It would make me really uncomfortable and freaked out because I'd be sitting there in the car with my friends and then sudden;y imagine, say, a long, paper-thin spike coming through the window and spearing me through the eyeball, and slowly working its way through the back of my head, and I'd feel that terrible sensation.  After a month that stopped and it's never happened again.

These days I never hallucinate from weed and I smoke it pretty regularly, that was really just the first year or so.  Lately I haven't had any of my own but I smoke it probably 3 times a week on average.


----------



## ed081873

scottd420 said:


> Wow, that is pretty crazy. I'm glad you are okay and didn't end up calling 911. I've always wanted more profound and intense effects from sativa strains--well all strains in general, but that sounds a bit too intense. Just curious, do you still smoke at all?



I agree, I think he smoked a high Sativa strain, and being he had not smoked much in his life prior, that could have done it!  Sometimes people underestimate Sativa strains, the good ones can make your heart race and then that leads to the person kinda freaking out thinking that it is laced with something.  Personally, I love Sativa strains!  I am not an Indica strain fan, unless of course that is the only type strain available at the time.


----------



## steve022

As for the seeing the dead girl, I saw dead people while sober one time, when I was a teenager before I ever did drugs or smoked bud or anything.  Shit was crazy man, a rotting, bloody corpse in my bed at random made for an interesting night.  Maybe, I'm just kind of crazy   I dunno, but whatever, it wasn't that bad or anything.  Made me think I had some kind of weird powers for a while though so that was pretty cool.  But yeah, getting high can be some crazy shit, trust me, I know, I've been blazing for years and literally spent an entire year stoned, never seeing sobriety for even a second   Also, I'm not making it up and I am actually a "sane" person who has seen into the world of the dead and the realms of hell while sober


----------



## kowalski2603

Im 18 and when I was 17 I tried weed and didn't really have much experience when I met this girl and after one time meeting her she Invited me to her house. I went to her house and she pulls out a bong she told me she bought day tripper medi strain I hit it 4 times and it was my first time with a bong but It took about 15-20 minutes until it hit but I felt like I was melting and my throat was closing in so I had to get water I asked her foursome water and she brought me it. I drank some and a little after the melting turned into still framed black and white ghost trails vision mode and I started to Hallucinate really bad my eyes were super heavy and my face had a permanent frowning feeling to it. I watched myself melt into a puddle and the feeling I had with my face scared me I tried to sleep as soon as I closed my eyes my thoughts started to race I though she was going to kill me or rob me or something then I vividly visualized a cement saw ripping my stomach open I instantly sat up on the couch face still in a frown but now I'm freaking out panicking. I put my elbow on my knee and my fist to my head and bounced my knee because I was nervous but then I had insane trip from it as if I have seen it before and I'm stuck doing it I can't control it I see it happen over and over again but 
I can't stop myself I though I was going insane I had no control over my body or thoughts this went on and on and I got so scared I though I was going to commit suicide even though I knew I wouldn't it scared me I wanted it to stop I couldn't stop it I texted my friend to come save me I texted him over 100 times in 5 minutes I though it was hours between each text I asked if he was there my face still super heavy I could barely keep my eyes open. The girl had set up her Xbox and I hadnt even noticed finally my friend got there her door was dead bolted with a key from the Inside but she opened it for my friend and I made it to his cares drove to his house I threw up and passed out in his bed for two hours and woke up still feeling mild effects which lasted for 13 hours. I had a flashback to it and though I was still stuck in the time and had seen that moment that I had the flashback when I was at her house. I don't know if she drugged me or whAt a lot of people have told me it was acid.


----------



## Oddant

LONG STORY BUT PLEASE HEAR ME OUT I too have had my share of bad experiences with Cannabis, except in the form of dabs. I'm 17 (am I underage here?) and I've been a semi-frequent dabber for about a year, and have had just one bad experience resulting in my vomiting. But the rest until recent have been enjoyable. It was a Saturday, and I took a a quarter gram of oil at a friend's house. Things were going alright at first, but then I felt the need to move my bowels. When I close the bathroom door, I get a look at myself in the mirror. Bad Mistake. I start thinking. Horrible Thoughts. You know the feeling of 'ascending' when you get high? Take that feeling, and have it suddenly stop, and this feeling of... Bad-ness or SOMETHING taking over me, breaking down my high. I thought I was dying. It was indescribable. I don't remember exactly, but I tried to calm myself down, and try to do things one step at a time. Things got worse. I suddenly felt cold, mechanical, like I was ACTUALLY a robot. I started panicking, unsure of what the fuck was happening and how the fuck do I human. I didn't end up relieving myself, and I stumble out of the bathroom, and eventually make it to the back patio where my friends were. They asked how I was, which I said I was fine. I don't exactly remember what happened next, though we were heading out to a different friend's house (we are quite mobile), so we walked (I kept stumbling) and I to the best of my ability opened the passenger door , I must have hit my head against the car we were going out of, because I fell on the pavement as a wave of horror swept over me. I don't want to think about it. I start screaming, calling out to every deity I knew, begging for relief of this nightmare.One of my friends was on top of me, trying to calm me down. I had absolutely no idea of what was happening in my mind. I started shrieking to a force only I could feel. "NO! NO! NO! THIS FEELS SERIOUS GUYS! I'M FUCKING DYING! JESUS! NO!NO!NO!NOOOOO!' and so forth. My shrieking turned to whining as I felt ever closer to death, whimpering 'no,no,no, please' This continued on as my friend and other peers circled around me, with them probably scared shitless, my friend covering my mouth, whispering how it is impossible for me to die, though I felt as if he was finishing me off. I went back and forth (I think, I don't exactly remember.) between the two cycles, which went on for, I guess, half an hour. It felt like countless lifetimes. Another friend called my mother, and she would rescue me there.We eventually managed  to get into the car, where I continued to have close-eyed visuals beyond my comprehension. I had to stop and vomit nothing but water. We got to my other friend's house, where I tried to rest a bit, I then went home, slept and, I felt a bit better the next day. I talked to my friend and he explained what happened. This was 4 weeks ago. I took a dab Sunday, and it was tiny (or smaller), I feel the same way, but a bit different I've been having phases of really weird body highs and then completely losing it, and losing sense of... I don't even know I've been feeling like this all throughout school yesterday. I sometimes can't feel my fingers, hands, and arms. I have no idea what the hell is happening and I am really concerned. I haven't been able to sleep last night , I feel the sleep coming on, then suddenly I feel like I was falling, and I'm wide awake. If anybody can help me, please, I'm begging for relief. PM me, anything.


----------



## CfZrx

No more weed homey


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah stop smoking weed, at least for the near future.  Maybe at a future point in your life you could give it a try again, but it may just not be for you.

I will say that I had a period of time a few months into when I started smoking where I would have very unpleasant highs... almost every time I smoked I would obsessively, uncontrollably think about ways to be maimed, dismembered, or killed.  It was extremely uncomfortable, because I would imagine it and then feel the sensations vividly of it happening, minus the actual pain.  Like for example I'd be riding in a car and imagine that a long, razor-thin spike came through the window at eye-level and stabbed through my eye into my brain at high speed.  I would feel the gross, disturbing sensations and my friends would see me just clenching my fists until my knuckles were white.  Then a minute later I might imagine that I fell ass-first onto a spike and impaled myself.  It was really unpleasant, but I never actually freaked out like you did, and after a month perhaps that went away and it's never happened again.  I was also 17 at the time, for the record.  It concerns me that you reacted in such an extreme way, and my recommendation is to refrain from ingesting cannabis (dabs or otherwise).


----------



## Bdog69er

BadWeedTrip said:


> This same shit happened to me bro. Minus the devil face, our stories are almost identical. I was just falling through what i thought was hell and my life was a joke. The thing is, its been almost a month and im still freaking out and getting flashbacks. Im still not sure life is real. I don't know what to do. Will this ever go away? I keep telling people but no one seems to understand. They just look at me like im some crazy pot head but im not. It was only like the 4th time ive ever smoked. Its really driven me crazy and i need help.




Bro I smoked about 3 years ago and had a horrible trip..... And it feels like I never came off the trip. Everything feels like im still high and I'm always freaked out about being around weed again. I get panivk attacks all the time and take anxiety meds it sucks and I don't know what to do either bro


----------



## N4tePDX

Badtrip, I had nearly the same experience as you did. Twice.  I just moved back to oregon from the midwest, where pot is frowned upon. I rarely smoked back there and got into cannabis when it became legalized in OR. I have a friend who is a supplier of medical and recreational Marijuana for dispenseries throughout oregon. He brought me a free sample of this mango flavored tonic drink for medical use. I wanted to try it at home. I took a few sips and felt nothing.  So before I knew it half the bottle was gone. I never felt anything so I tried to force the effects on myself by staring intently at my bed sheets. Which have a pretty intense pattern.  This definitely set it off, much to my surprise.  I turned on some dubstep and eventually my heart was beating faster and faster and everything was spinning. I've never felt this faded before and eventually started to panic. I had an anxiety attack. I thought about death. And that it'd be much better if I were dead then to live through this paranoia. I switched my music from dub to chill electro. The music was softer and calming. But, once the lyrics started I over analyzed  everything in them. I thought about my family back home. My boyfriend who was coming to see me in a month finding out I had died from an overdose. I had no idea that I'd feel this way. I felt like vomiting. So I crawled off my bed and to the garbage can.  I hovered over it for what seemed like an eternity.  But, I couldn't bring myself to commit. Even though I thought it'd make me feel better.  I have a real phobia of vomiting. I crawled back into bed and laid there until I eventually fell asleep. The next morning I still felt very high but without the trip. I let my friend at work try it. He said he felt like he was on drugs.  I read up on acid trips and felt like that's what I had experienced.


----------



## N4tePDX

The next trip was even worse.  I was with a couple of friends at their place. They had a dab bong. I've never tried a dab from a bong so I thought I'd give it a go. My friends both said "Daaaamn that was a huge hit" and at that exact moment I felt it hit me like brick. I instantly felt sick and felt my heart pounding like the last time. But this was different.  I could hear my friends freaking out in the other room as a lay over the toilet trying so hard to vomit.  Again, I never could. They had never seen someone trip so hard off a dab.  They all smoked for several years and had a very high tolerance. I on the other had had very little. They turned on a show about tornadoes. It was very very intense. I related my trips to that of a tornado.  I felt like the first round of my trip was the entail hit of the tornado.  When it first hits you, you panic. Then suddenly it's calm.  Like you're in the eye of the twister. You feel as if it is over. Then you are hit again.  This time much harder and much more terrifying than the first round. I felt paranoia like no other. I saw things that still scare me even now as I write this. I felt for my boyfriend.  The friends I was with. My family.  I thought for sure that I was going to die this time. My friends had a blanket thrown over the couch that appeared to have a devils face in it.  It looked like a skull with blood dripping out of it. It freaked me out so bad that I wouldn't look over there and I eventually had them move the blanket. I felt like I was staring my fate in the eyes. And that I was indeed going to hell. We had planned on going to the Sharon Needles concert that night. I wasn't going to let it ruin my night. They put on a hilarious show that cheered me up and made me laugh. We then got into the car. I was fine as long as no one was being negative.  They got into it in the car and it intensified everything. I told them to chill cause I was starting to flip. They did. I made sure, before I went into the show that I wasn't shaking as much as I felt I was. I felt I couldn't walk right. My friends said i looked fine so I believed them. Trying to make the best of it. I went to the show and drank water the entire night. I felt great there. Until some girl pushed me put of the way so she could see. But I just removed myself from the situation and didn't let it get to me. After the show I could feel my anxiety try and creep up on me again bit I tried to ignore it. I fell asleep. And the next day and we'll into the next night I felt still very faded.  Still felt the anxiety. And still 3 days later I still feel anxiety. I shook uncontrollably while reading the other posts.  And I'm straight up beat and sore from all this. I slept for the entire day on Sunday and much of Monday and today.  I have sworn off THC for good. I took E at a rave one night and completely blacked out and ended up naked in someone else's bed. I'll just stick to alcohol. I know my limits and when to stop with that substance.


----------



## Mescaline Man

This happened to me last night. I have smoked cannabis every day for the past three years, but I have been trying to cut back lately. I have been tight with funds lately, so I have been smoking some shit outdoor weed that has very low THC content. Well my friend came over with some of the dankest nuggets I have seen in a long time. He rolled up a gram joint and we split it. At first I started to feel my legs tingle and it got steadily more intense. I could feel the situation was uncomfortable so I thought a cigarette might help. WRONG. It made my heart beat so fast that I became convinced I was having a heart attack. I began to feel extremely cold and I began to violently shake. The pounding heart was the most intense I have ever experienced, and it lasted over an hour. I was so paranoid it felt like a really bad mushroom trip. I repeatedly asked to go to the hospital because of the thoughts of my death from a heart attack. Eventually my friend convinced me that it was a panic attack rather than a heart attack, and it eventually settled down. Strangely, I felt overwhelming euphoria after coming down, as if I was very glad to not have died. Needless to say, I am breaking from THC and cigarettes for a while.


----------



## itwasfucked

I don't know if you'll ever even see this but the EXACT same thing happened to me. At first I thought that I was dying and that I was living out my last few moments on earth until I realized that I was actually already dead and in hell. I kept replaying everything that I've ever done wrong in life and everything that I regretted not doing and hating myself for all of it. It felt like I was in never ending excruciating pain until I'd come back to 'reality' for a split second and get hopeful until I realized it was just a cruel joke and then I'd be spirally downwards again. I was aggressive towards the people around me and probably scared the shit out of them. Two other people were smoking the same weed as me and I'm the only one who had this experience. What really confuses me is that I only had two hits (I've smoked significantly more that that before, on several occasions, and have never had a bad experience). I had been drinking but nothing crazy. I wouldn't even go as far as saying that I was tipsy let alone drunk. Apparently I blacked out a few times and seized in my friends bedroom (the next day I had huge bruises on the side of my leg and when I fell I hit my face on the ground so now my face is swollen and throbbing). My friend asked me if she should call an ambulance and I said yes (apparently I was on the phone when she called as well and the only thing that calmed me down was talking to them), the next thing I clearly remember is being in the hospital coming down off of this. I feel extremely guilty and stupid for freaking my friends out and getting them into trouble because of my dumb ass decisions. This whole experience freaked me out so much and just like you said, I could write a book on this because those few hours felt like days to me. Anyways I guess moral of the story is don't do drugs and if you do, don't get it off some sketchy random. The doctors said that they are almost certain that the weed was laced because of how I acting, they said it either contained something called PCD or maybe PCP because both tend to make people aggressive when their hallucinations scare them). Also, I've been to the ends of the internet and not only is your experience the exact same as mine, it's the only one that is even remotely similar. I most likely won't even get a reply but whatever it was worth a shot I guess.


----------



## nancy145

Might've been laced, but if you had no tolerance and it was really strong weed that's actually possible. About 50% of people (based on genetics) can expierience psychedelic effects from cannabis at high doses. Using hallucinogenic doses of cannabis repeadetly lowers the amount required for hallucination, and eventually gets to the point where you trip at any amount. I had a complete OBE on weed once, my first psychedelic experience with weed. It was my first time smoking in 3 months, and I was on 40 mg of adderall with a tolerance of taking 20 mg for 2 weeks then 40 for 5 days before that. Adderall potentiates weed, and also makes the hallucinations much stronger for how high you are. This was my first time mixing addy and weed too. We smoked a really strong strain, idk what it was, but it was the strongest my dealer (the only one I ever bought off of at that point, I just started 6 months before that) ever got at that point. We had a 2 liter gravity bong, and I got a huge hit of greens. I cleared the whole thing, barely made it to the couch 2 feet away, and feel down, then started tripping. I'll drop a link to the trip report at the bottom of this comment, it's another Bluelight thread. Anyway, after the craziest experience of my life, I fell in love with the world of  cannabis psychedelia. I continued to use huge doses, I was tripping every time I smoked, but not as hard as the OBE, that was a little too much. That was a little over 2 years ago. Unless I'm really low on money and weed, I smoke until I'm tripping super hard. However, I've gotten to the point where I trip at any amount. Just after taking the first hit, or when I only smoke a little, I see colored patterns all over. I love how I trip on weed, it's so much better than back when I didn't trip on it. I don't have much experience with hallucinogens, I've done plenty of LSA/HBWR, huge doses of DXM, and some diphenhydramine(i find the trip enjoyable, but ODed on it once and never wanna touch it again), but out of everything I've done weed was the #1 best. Sorry you had a bad trip, but good trips on weed are amazing.
Link to OBE trip report: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ll-hallucinogenic-experience-powerful-visuals


----------



## Xorkoth

kowalski2603 said:


> Im 18 and when I was 17 I tried weed and didn't really have much experience when I met this girl and after one time meeting her she Invited me to her house. I went to her house and she pulls out a bong she told me she bought day tripper medi strain I hit it 4 times and it was my first time with a bong but It took about 15-20 minutes until it hit but I felt like I was melting and my throat was closing in so I had to get water I asked her foursome water and she brought me it. I drank some and a little after the melting turned into still framed black and white ghost trails vision mode and I started to Hallucinate really bad my eyes were super heavy and my face had a permanent frowning feeling to it. I watched myself melt into a puddle and the feeling I had with my face scared me I tried to sleep as soon as I closed my eyes my thoughts started to race I though she was going to kill me or rob me or something then I vividly visualized a cement saw ripping my stomach open I instantly sat up on the couch face still in a frown but now I'm freaking out panicking. I put my elbow on my knee and my fist to my head and bounced my knee because I was nervous but then I had insane trip from it as if I have seen it before and I'm stuck doing it I can't control it I see it happen over and over again but
> I can't stop myself I though I was going insane I had no control over my body or thoughts this went on and on and I got so scared I though I was going to commit suicide even though I knew I wouldn't it scared me I wanted it to stop I couldn't stop it I texted my friend to come save me I texted him over 100 times in 5 minutes I though it was hours between each text I asked if he was there my face still super heavy I could barely keep my eyes open. The girl had set up her Xbox and I hadnt even noticed finally my friend got there her door was dead bolted with a key from the Inside but she opened it for my friend and I made it to his cares drove to his house I threw up and passed out in his bed for two hours and woke up still feeling mild effects which lasted for 13 hours. I had a flashback to it and though I was still stuck in the time and had seen that moment that I had the flashback when I was at her house. I don't know if she drugged me or whAt a lot of people have told me it was acid.



I know this is late, but it is extremely unlikely she drugged you.  Also, you can't smoke acid, it's destroyed by heat.  Smoking 4 bongs rips of high-grade cannabis is a LOT.  It's very common for people to experience psychedelic-type effects along with a tremendous amount of anxiety from overdoing weed like that.  Shit if I smoked 4 bong rips in a row of medical grade weed right now I'd have a really hard time dealing with it, and I've been smoking for almost 17 years.

Lacing weed is incredibly rare, dealers don't do it because it makes them less money (gotta add more drugs).  Also they want customers to come back, and if they put PCP in your weed and you smoke it, you're unlikely to want to come back.  Some individuals might do it for their own stash, but generally people just do drugs they want to do, no need to lace their weed with it, then they could never smoke plain weed if they wanted to.

Lacing CAN happen and it HAS, but the prevalence of it is an urban legend.  Marijuana itself at high doses is one of the stronger drugs there is, it's very dissociating and it causes more anxiety/fear/panic than almost any other drugs when you dose too high.  Generally people who don't know better attribute their bad experiences to laced weed, but the fact is, weed is fully capable of causing overwhelmingly intense, terrifying and trippy experiences of its own.


----------



## Gffindagg

Omg, message me asap


----------



## Gffindagg

Please, if you're still alive idk. But please message me


----------



## Gffindagg

April 22,2017 
Last night happened to be the worst night of my life for I thought it would be okay to take a puff of the weed and then what I didn't realize was I would experience something I will never for get. Something I can't explain for no one will understand. I would begin to feel pain in my feet and it would rise though my body and it would hurt. It felt like I was walking on fire and then memories would begin to play through my head and all the chances I had to witness to my family and I didn't. And all the things I've been lying to my family about you begin to happen to me. I would puke on my self an others and then the pain of memories flashing through my head so hard, I could feel everything go through my head it was hurting so bad the pain was getting harder and my body was warming up so fast I didn't know what to do then I would scream in pain and I would scream so Loud for the pain would only get worse as I moved on and it did I would be fine for a few and I would try to explain my self. I'm going to hell im going to hell my family thought I was crazy I would speak to each one of my family members and tell them the wrong I've done to them. I would feel the pain build up in my feet again and it would hurt so bad an I would lay back on the ground for the pain would only get hotter an harder to bare. I felt like I was taking my last break and and I remember thinking to myself stay calm and this will all go away so that's what I did and as I was rejected by my family over and over again because no one would listen to me they all knew something was wrong with me and yet no one cared enough to listen as I was screaming out in pain again and finally realized I was shut out by my family. I realized that I was on my way to hell and the feelings that I had were still there only I was calm inside an able to control it and I sat in the dark drowning in guilt and remember hearing a small voice say every time before it would happen again you're going to heaven but it was so strange because I kept telling them I was going to hell and I kept feeling the pain get deeper an deeper as if I was about to pop. And I remember laying my hand on my chest when my heart is and I remember feeling it feel back up my mouth was so dry and I remember water( saliva) feeling back up in my mouth. And I remember laying down and falling asleep feeling the pain but easy to bear and waking up realizing that I need to be thankful for all the good God has giving me and my sister woke up and held me in her arms and it made the pain feel so much better. God helped me through that last night I may be living my life bad because I've lost faith but I'm telling you my friend hell is real and it's somewhere you don't want to be. God allowed me to experience that to let you all know hell is not a joke and I woke up this morning feeling pain and having my mom make fun of me and having my family down me because I was acting so different last night and no one was there to help me... they all shut me down and made ufun of me... I'm not making this up believe me I may be crazy but I am not this crazy. I know many of you will think I'm crazy and need to be locked up but until something that you can't explain happens to you like it did me you will never understand and that's okay for some things are left unknown. 
Ive left some things out but once you read what everyone else has said it being back so many memories. I wrote this the day after my trip


----------



## Hrenee111

badtrip said:


> I had a very similar, but worse experience two nights ago and have been googling all day and have not found a case as severe as mine.  I was out at a party and had about 4 or 5 drinks, and smoked a few puffs of hookah.  All in all i was just pretty tipsy.  I was in the kitchen as some guys were making a 2 litre bottle gravity bong, and roasted 2 bowls immediately in it.  I asked what the hell that was, and naturally I was granted the candidate for the first hit, since I never have tried it before.  Now I've only smoked weed a few times in my life, and the worst I've ever heard of getting too high is someone just passing out.  I've been very high one other time in my life and just passed out and was hyper aware of all my senses for a couple hours, while being half passed out.
> 
> This time was a whole different story.  Immediately after blowing the smoke out, I knew something was wrong.  I immediately started to feel dizzy and not quite right. Within 2 minutes everything became extremely hazy, and I started to tweak out, my friend trying to calm me down and say I was just really high.  I said okay, I'll be fine I just need to sleep.  What happned next after I went upstairs, something set me off and suddenly I started to spaz out upstairs.  I was tripping so hard I thought I had just killed myself and for the following 5 hours, I WAS dead, and spiraling through hell, occasionally coming back to reality just as a tease before sucking me back into what I remember being the most excruciating, never ending pain.  Anybody that came to talk to me looked like a demon from hell and it only got worse.  I started screaming and becoming very aggressive and saying things that people thought I was possessed (I am a very chill guy normally and even when heavily intoxicated of just beer, will never get violent)  I hardly remember most of it, I just knew that I was dead, and saw my whole life play out like a movie and I continued to spiral down into hell.  I thought my whole life was just a joke because I was actually in hell, and my life never even existed.  After about 5 hours of this I fell asleep for maybe an hour after having the peak of my attacks where I thought I hit rock bottom of the pits of hell and saw the face of satan laughing at me as I writhered in pain.  When I finally woke, the bathroom light immediately switched off and I was sitting in a pitch black room.  I knew either I was completely dead now, or that I finally returned from the trip.  I fumbled to the lightswitch and once it turned on, I sat there wondering if it were real or not.  I walked over to the couch and passed out for a few more hours and when I woke and couldn't find my house keys, I started to trip again (with that over-analytical effect of weed) thinking that I wasn't really back or alive and how perfectly wrong everything was in my life at that moment for me to really exist.  I drove over to my best friends house and was talking with him and his wife and was still tripping mentally (no longer visually).  I couldn't comprehend reality and was just waiting for to snap back into the hellish trip just like it happened the night before where I would come back to reality for moments then get sucked back out.  My friend drove me back to my place and the whole rest of the day was a haze, and I was tripping all day, still unsure if I was alive or not.  I was questioning everything about my entire life until I finally came out of it today, almost 36 hours later.  Things finally make sense and I realize I am most surely alive.
> 
> Now, my friend from the party was almost positive that it was not laced weed, just very potent, and enhanced efficiency with the gravity bong.  Perhaps I was just hallucinating and tripping really bad, the weed was laced, or possibly with the combination I had, experienced a near death experience.  I have no idea, all I know is that it was truly the most frightening experience of my life, and one I hope never to have again.  I left out a lot of the other things i thought and felt but I could probably write a book on the ordeal.  None of this is made up, and according to the other people there, it was worse than I have described it.  So either I had tho worst weed trip of anyone in the world, or I have yet to come across a similar story.  Either way, maybe you guys will at least enjoy my story hah!



I had a very similar trip but even worse. I was in a constant loop from getting sexually abused when I was younger, and I felt like a demon was in me And I was getting a taste of being dead, I was physically and mentally in so much pain, and I couldn't breathe. I kept feeling like my end was near and it's the next day and I still feeling pretty weird.


----------



## Jadamiss123

This happened to me exaclty. Except it lasted almost 11 hours straight. I definitely smoked too much weed. I?m a lightweight. I say just remember your limits when you smoke lol. My trip was the scariest thing that?s happened to me. I?ll still have deja vu of it and convince myself that I?m back in the trip. It was liek a time loop and I wouldn?t stop pacing back and forth in the bathroom. I was totally out of it, I didn?t know who I was and I thought I wasn?t there. Everything was clay and very 3D and fake. Very scaryyy


----------



## Healing_Sensai

socalBUD said:


> I'm a daily smoker. I've had one such major experience with weed when I went to community college. One day I was at school and some guys were like hey you wanna throw down 5 bucks for a blunt? Of course, I obliged not knowing what I was getting into. So 2 guys, a girl who wasn't smoking, and I went across the street to the regular smoke spot behind this pool hall. I ended up rolling the blunt which made me a little nervous bc I didn't know these guys very well and I wanted to do well. I ended up rolling a real nice blunt of some straight chronic. Anyway there were only 3 of us smoking this blunt so I knew we were gonna get REAL high, but I didn't know how high...My first rip is nice and clean and before I know it, it's right back around to me, big puff again, and before exhaling this second rip, I know I'm about to get straight jacked, as I can already feel my body getting a real strong buzz. That was before exhaling the second hit mind you. It comes around another 2 or 3 times and by this time I'm for sure ripped. No question, no doubt. I just burst out laughing looking off into the distance. When the end of the blunt came around, I was at the "I'm so high right now and it's only been 3 minutes since we sparked this blunt and I know I won't get a better high from smoking more but what the hell who likes to waste weed?" stage. So what the hell, I took another rip and the blunt was kicked. We started talking about music and one guy asked me what type of music I listened to. When fishing around my head for the answer, I was dazed and slow to respond, and as I was answering I somehow felt paranoid that my answers would be ridiculed and misunderstood. It was a weird manifestation of paranoia-induced self consciousness. For some reason I was scared that both guys and the girl could tell I was super ripped and everyone was kind of giggling and I slipped further into the paranoia. We headed back to school and as we were waiting for the light to turn so that we could cross the street, the other three were talking and for some reason I thought they were talking about me being gay or something. We crossed the street and approached school. It was around noon and school was bustling with students, all of whom I assumed just KNEW I was high when they saw/looked at me. The school also has many cops patrolling on scooters and when I saw two of them together, I just looked away and started walking as fast as I could towards the area where I usually hang out. One of my friends was sitting in a circle of people in the quad, under a tree and I approached her. First thing she says to me is, "You look faaded!" And I can't deny of course, that yes I was high out of my mind. I was in a realm that marijuana had never taken me. Not as far as strength necessarily, but I had never been that paranoid/self conscious. I sat down next to her as she was studying with some people and I couldn't ease into the situation. I was just on a totally different wavelength. It's been about 15-20 mins now since I smoked and I'm starting to TRIP. I had done shrooms 3 times prior to this experience, and let me tell you, this bud was approaching that realm. Visual distortions, textures changing, extreme thoughts, an unnerving feeling, and a strong sense of losing touch with reality. As class was letting out, I thought that everyone coming outside could just tell that I was high. Point blank, automatically. Of course they couldn't, but it reaaaly felt like they could. Anyway, I just got so uncomfortable being at school, that I hopped the rail and booked it home. This is the only time out of thousands that something like this has ever happened while using marijuana, but as you can see, it definitely stands out in my memory. I think that just like any other substance, weed must be respected, and next time you think about smoking more just for the sake of it, you better think twice. (Especially with people you aren't great friends with)



I feel your pain man I used to smoke in HS and really love it.  But as soon as I started hanging out with a close friend's friend who I didn't really know every single time I'd smoke with him I would get paranoid as hell that he and everyone else were judging me and couldn't really socialize that well, and I thought I was being judged for not being able to socialize.


----------

